# Sensitivity



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

The other night, my wife and I are lying in bed and I try to initiate sex. She kindly asks if it is okay if we don't that night and I agree. She says that in addition to being tired, she has a harder time in achieving an orgasm when we have had sex several times in a row. In other words, the more we have sex, the more of a sensory overload her clit gets and it is harder for her to reach the peak. 
Now please know that I'm not talking about multiple orgasms one right behind the other during the same session. I'm talking about over a span of 4 days (once per day). Believe me when I tell you that having sex 4 days in a row is exceptionally rare for us and I knew I was pushing my luck to go again but her clit sensitivity comment got me curious. 
I knew that having orgams one after the other, right behind each other could cause this but once per day over the span of four days? I was just curious. Is this commone among women? I guess I always heard that the more sex you have, the more you are into it.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, having sex with my husband does not automatically have to mean orgasm for me, for one thing. Is that the only reason she has sex, to have an orgasm?

As for the sensitivity thing, I have noticed that if it's been a few days since I have had an orgasm, it's easier for me to have one, but I've never noticed any difference in sensitivity, per se. And I could have more sex than we do - the only times we do it every day for days or weeks in a row is on vacation, and I don't get irritated or anything. And I usually orgasm every time, although not EVERY time.

Did SHE say that thing about the sensory overload or did you infer it?


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Well, having sex with my husband does not automatically have to mean orgasm for me, for one thing. Is that the only reason she has sex, to have an orgasm?
> 
> As for the sensitivity thing, I have noticed that if it's been a few days since I have had an orgasm, it's easier for me to have one, but I've never noticed any difference in sensitivity, per se. And I could have more sex than we do - the only times we do it every day for days or weeks in a row is on vacation, and I don't get irritated or anything. And I usually orgasm every time, although not EVERY time.
> 
> Did SHE say that thing about the sensory overload or did you infer it?


She is the one who mentioned the sensitivity. There has only been one or two occasions during our 23 year marriage where she has not had an orgasm during sex. She is blessed that way.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

For me, the more I do it, the more I want it. I don't get to the REAL over-stimulation point until about #20 (ahh... I'll never forget Chicago...). I get sensitive after 2-3 in a row, but not 'too' sensitive if he slows down and goes softly. That's clit sensitivity though, which isn't affected by penetration in my case (though it may be different in yours).


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife was referring to sensitivity over days. Not during the same session. She is definitely not multi orgasmic.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> My wife was referring to sensitivity over days. Not during the same session. She is definitely not multi orgasmic.


I am not really multi either. I am usually a one and done. Sometimes 2 (and of course that takes a while) and a few times I have managed 3 in a real marathon kind of session. Of course more than one usually means the use of a vibe.

Which brings me to my question. Do you use a vibe? I have gotten a little desensitized before when I used a vibe several days in row causing me to take too long for even one.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

We don't really use vibes all that much. Really more like a special occasion kind of thing. It just seems kind of weird because I have always thought that the more you do it, the more you want it.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> We don't really use vibes all that much. Really more like a special occasion kind of thing. It just seems kind of weird because I have always thought that the more you do it, the more you want it.


I kind of agree with that. But wanting it and being able to achieve orgasm are two different things. My other guess is that since guys put so much emphasis on giving the girl an orgasm she automatically thinks if there is not much chance of orgasm then that means no sex. 

It probably boils down to this. She isn't in the mood for the extended love making session that it would take for her to achieve an orgasm. This is perfect time for a quickie. But then how do you ask for a quickie without sounding like a d1ck? :rofl:


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My DW did say those things too, if we did have sex in 3 or 4 days in a row. My DW said it was not the sensitivity thing, but the hunger and drive for sex is satiated. And it usually take it longer to achieve orgasm, when the hunger is not there. So waiting for 2 to 3 days, will bring the hunger and drive back.
Funny that in the early time of our relationship, those thing never exist. And we did have sex everyday, sometimes 2 to 3 times a day for 6 or 7 month in a row. And she never said anything about the hunger for sex.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

HopelesslyJaded said:


> I kind of agree with that. But wanting it and being able to achieve orgasm are two different things. My other guess is that since guys put so much emphasis on giving the girl an orgasm she automatically thinks if there is not much chance of orgasm then that means no sex.
> 
> It probably boils down to this. She isn't in the mood for the extended love making session that it would take for her to achieve an orgasm. This is perfect time for a quickie. But then how do you ask for a quickie without sounding like a d1ck? :rofl:


Good question. Think I'll post that in the ladies forum.


----------

